# RA title at 11months!



## Oglaladiver (May 23, 2016)

Ziva earned her rally advanced title last weekend at 11 months old! Now its on to rally excellence and novice obedience (and maybe our CGCA) in Feb.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

That's awesome! Congratulations! And what a pretty girl!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations! What a pretty girl!


----------



## I~Luv~Maggie (Feb 20, 2017)

That's great! What a smart, beautiful dog! I have started Maggie with obedience and am hoping to get her into some competitions.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations! She is smart and beautiful!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Ziva! She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Good for you!


----------



## cootersotg (Dec 22, 2016)

Awesome Job!


----------

